# AR-15 and Steel Cased Ammo



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Bought some .223 today off SGAmmo on a whim. https://www.sgammo.com/product/223-...-case-barnaul-mil-spec-62-grain-hollow-point-

Basically its some steel cased 62 grain hollow point they had manufactured for them. It ended up being around 23 cents per round when you add in shipping. My only experience with steel cased ammo in a semi auto was when I ran some wolf through a hi point pistol. Did I get a deal or did I just waste 200 bucks?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If your gun likes it and it runs good you got a decent deal. I have had good luck with the 55gn SP Silver Bear stuff.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Bought some .223 today off SGAmmo on a whim. https://www.sgammo.com/product/223-...-case-barnaul-mil-spec-62-grain-hollow-point-
> 
> Basically its some steel cased 62 grain hollow point they had manufactured for them. It ended up being around 23 cents per round when you add in shipping. My only experience with steel cased ammo in a semi auto was when I ran some wolf through a hi point pistol. Did I get a deal or did I just waste 200 bucks?


I've run 55, 62, and 75gr Wolf steel case. No issues.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't use steel cased ammo, . . . it's a personal choice of mine, . . . 

Part of the reason is a "rumor" I've heard from time to time that if you get all happy-dan with it and pump too many rounds through it too fast, . . . the last one that is in the chamber when it cools, . . . may stay a lot longer than you want it to.

It seems that some of them are coated with a type of varnish coating that melts in a hot chamber, . . . but does not cause a problem if you keep firing. When you quit, . . . if there is a round in there, . . . the drying and hardening varnish will glue the case to the wall and can rip up your extractor among other problems. 

AND you have one heck of a time getting the case out.

But like Mosinator said . . . lots of people run it and have no problems. I think it is more adaptable to the Soviet weaponry than the US stuff . . . as the tolerances are a bit bigger overall.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've heard the same "coating" rumor that Dwight is referring to. I've heard it from die-hard believers and from those who consider it a myth.
What it really boils down it is how old is the ammo, and who made it?
Eastern block stuff will have a lacquer coating. Your firearm should always be fired until dry, and given a good cleaning afterwards if you put any of this stuff through it.
Newer steel cased stuff is covered with a polymer. It is much harder to affect, holds up better than lacquer, and resolves most of the problems that steel casings used to have.

Since yours specifically says it has a lacquer coating, just be sure to have a cleaning kit nearby with a good solvent. You should have no problems.

Also, I wouldn't give much worry to the fear of breaking an extractor. The extractor on any decent firearm will be made from hardened steel. Steel cased ammo is not hardened. It is soft by comparison. You'll rip the cartridge rim off before you ever break an extractor, assuming no excessive wear.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I had heard that steel ammo can be rough on non comblock guns. I plan on putting a mag or 2 through it to verify that it will run. It seemed like a good deal for some ammo and I've been wanting to get some 5.56 stored. Obviously I would prefer brass but still at 23 cents per round with shipping....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steel case ammo will not hurt you AR. Not a big fan of the hollow points but they have there uses.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I have ran every brand of steel case ammo for over 25 years. Never had a problem with any of it. A plus is on my home range I pick it up with a magnet! Into the scrap pile it goes for sale. better than picking up brass. Of course I could check on the shelf with the muffler bearings and blinker fluid where I left my brass magnet.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have run steel cased ammo in most of my AR's, but only run it consistently in one of them, my 7.62x39 AR. I have a longer than stock firing pin in that rifle and it purrs along shooting it. Some AR's will not like it and you will get problems with extraction most often. As mentioned above, some steel cased is better than others. Silver Bear is a good brand as is hornady. Red Army and Tula can cause problems. I have had good luck with Wolf. My 6.5 Grendel AR actually shoots 100grn Wolf steel case MOA.
You can get a build up of laquer/coating on the lugs over time, so expect to clean the rifle well. A lug scraper like AR-15 Lug Scraper Talon Tool - CAT Outdoors Inc. this can come in handy.
Also, steel cased ammo generally is not as accurate as brass cased, but as I mentioned in the case of my Grendel you will get exceptions. The Hornady steel cased is the best there is and is the exception and will give very good accuracy.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Steel case ammo will not hurt you AR. Not a big fan of the hollow points but they have there uses.


My knowledge of 5.56 ammo is pretty limited. When I did some internet research I found there is no consensus out there on ball vs hollow point or even what ball ammunition is the best. Its just like the good old handgun caliber wars! Right now most of my stock is M855 but I don't have a whole lot and I'm building my ammo stockpile. This seemed a good way to kind of jump start it as it was considerably inexpensive not to mention trying something and gaining knowledge in the process. I plan on running a mag or 2 to see how it performs and if it does then the rest is just going into the "just in case" storage.

I also wanted to offer some free information for anyone that is considering purchasing this ammunition. It was manufactured by Barnaul Cartridge plant in Russia. They also make the Brown/Silver/Gold Bear, Centaur, along with this type and Monarch which is the Academy store brand. I've had pretty good luck with Monarch handgun ammunition as well as Brown Bear 7.62x54r.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnaul_Cartridge_Plant


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> My knowledge of 5.56 ammo is pretty limited. When I did some internet research I found there is no consensus out there on ball vs hollow point or even what ball ammunition is the best. Its just like the good old handgun caliber wars! Right now most of my stock is M855 but I don't have a whole lot and I'm building my ammo stockpile. This seemed a good way to kind of jump start it as it was considerably inexpensive not to mention trying something and gaining knowledge in the process. I plan on running a mag or 2 to see how it performs and if it does then the rest is just going into the "just in case" storage.
> 
> I also wanted to offer some free information for anyone that is considering purchasing this ammunition. It was manufactured by Barnaul Cartridge plant in Russia. They also make the Brown/Silver/Gold Bear, Centaur, along with this type and Monarch which is the Academy store brand. I've had pretty good luck with Monarch handgun ammunition as well as Brown Bear 7.62x54r.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnaul_Cartridge_Plant


 Ammo is ammo. When it comes down to it rounds down range anything is better than a rock Short range almost any of the rounds out there will do. Nothing wrong with stocking up on 885 pretty much all around round that will work in any of them.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Nothing wrong with it. I keep a couple cases for times when I dont wanna collect the brass. I recycle.

You CAN reload the Steel, it is just more time consuming.

Reloading Steel Cases - How To Reload Steel Case Ammo


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I also wanted to offer some free information for anyone that is considering purchasing this ammunition. It was manufactured by Barnaul Cartridge plant in Russia. They also make the Brown/Silver/Gold Bear, Centaur, along with this type and Monarch which is the Academy store brand. I've had pretty good luck with Monarch handgun ammunition as well as Brown Bear 7.62x54r.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnaul_Cartridge_Plant


I've run the Monarch brass stuff through every gun I own. No complaints. I've not tried their steel stuff, but the price is sure tempting.
Didn't really know who made it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I regularly run steel case ammo through a variety of guns, including AR's, with no issues. The stuff does tend to be dirty and require a bit more elbow grease when cleaning up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Bought some .223 today off SGAmmo on a whim. https://www.sgammo.com/product/223-...-case-barnaul-mil-spec-62-grain-hollow-point-
> 
> Basically its some steel cased 62 grain hollow point they had manufactured for them. It ended up being around 23 cents per round when you add in shipping. My only experience with steel cased ammo in a semi auto was when I ran some wolf through a hi point pistol. Did I get a deal or did I just waste 200 bucks?


Go for it Son!

I got no problem running the hell out of steel/aluminum cased ammo and I may or may not have some piled high and deep! :vs_smile:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Go for it Son!
> 
> I got no problem running the hell out of steel/aluminum cased ammo and I may or may not have some piled high and deep! :vs_smile:


Got the ups shipping notification today! Gotta admit thought I have second thoughts every time I make a purchase like this, I feel like thats money that could have been spent digging me further out of debt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Got the ups shipping notification today! Gotta admit thought I have second thoughts every time I make a purchase like this, I feel like thats money that could have been spent digging me further out of debt.


Well now damnit, you didn't say anything 'bout no debt?!!?

I like Dave Ramsay's approach to eliminating debt. Create a Budget and throw every available dollar at the smallest debt that you have until it is gone then do the same for the next until you eliminate all debt. Beans and Rice and Rice and Beans! 
https://www.daveramsey.com/baby-steps


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Well now damnit, you didn't say anything 'bout no debt?!!?
> 
> I like Dave Ramsay's approach to eliminating debt. Create a Budget and throw every available dollar at the smallest debt that you have until it is gone then do the same for the next until you eliminate all debt. Beans and Rice and Rice and Beans!
> https://www.daveramsey.com/baby-steps


Thats why I felt guilty lol. It was within this months extra money in the budget so I don't feel terrible, just bad that I could have put it elsewhere. This year has actually been pretty good, I paid off one credit card, reestablished my savings, and started an extra retirement account in addition to the one that I have. Most of my debt is the result of poor decisions I made in my 20's that I didn't pay off before I bought my car and house. The car is due to be paid off next year, along with another loan which is going to significantly increase my monthly budget so I can knock out everything else except the house lol.

Another reason I don't feel bad is things firearm related are pretty inexpensive right now. There is a surplus of Ar style rifles and ammunition due to factories gearing up in overdrive from the last panic and the fact that people are pretty lax right now because Trump is president. It wouldn't shock me one bit if we didn't have a "blue wave" in the next couple cycles, its kind of how politics work in this county and things firearm related are at the top of the list for the blue side to ban, restrict, and tax. I'd like to cover my bases as best I can for now.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I've heard the same "coating" rumor that Dwight is referring to. I've heard it from die-hard believers and from those who consider it a myth.
> What it really boils down it is how old is the ammo, and who made it?
> Eastern block stuff will have a lacquer coating. Your firearm should always be fired until dry, and given a good cleaning afterwards if you put any of this stuff through it.
> Newer steel cased stuff is covered with a polymer. It is much harder to affect, holds up better than lacquer, and resolves most of the problems that steel casings used to have.
> ...


Honestly I've never bought the steel case for an AR due to the rumor. You say that the stuff is okay as long as you keep shooting. So, in a real SHTF situation, are you implying that you would carry brass case ammo when your life may depend on slow fire / cook cook off or the possibility of the lacquer gumming up an action?


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

the resister said:


> honestly i've never bought the steel case for an ar due to the rumor. You say that the stuff is okay as long as you keep shooting. So, in a real shtf situation, are you implying that you would carry brass case ammo when your life may depend on slow fire / cook cook off or the possibility of the lacquer gumming up an action?


empty the mag!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Everyone of our AR's fires Steel case just as it does any ammo.
Now roll the calendar back. Early ammo like Wolf steel case was poorly made. It was often under powered. So to make it work right the buffer spring often need to be changed. That is no longer the case. The lacquer thing was just plain rumor and nothing more . Sounded good so it became fact some how. No it will not effect your extractor.
worst case if you have older supplies you may need to change the buffer spring, good news other ammo worked ok with the spring change.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I prefer the silver bear and stuff labeled Colt that is made by Barnaul, it is zinc plated instead of polymer or laquer. Just keep it dry or it will grow very furry with zinc oxide.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> Honestly I've never bought the steel case for an AR due to the rumor. You say that the stuff is okay as long as you keep shooting. So, in a real SHTF situation, are you implying that you would carry brass case ammo when your life may depend on slow fire / cook cook off or the possibility of the lacquer gumming up an action?


First, there is no risk of "gumming up an action". That's assuming there is a significant amount of "goo" to fill the nooks and crannies of a gun.
The ONLY place the lacquer has a chance to contact the gun is inside the chamber. "IF" there is any lacquer build up, it will build a layer inside the chamber and either prevent extraction or prevent full breach closure. That will only happen after sufficient heat build up and a long period of cooling.
Everything happening behind the cartridge will be completely unaffected.

In SHTF, the gun will run anything I happen to have/find. When/if it stops functioning, the backup gun comes out and continuity of fire is maintained.
Two is one, one is none. Never rely on just one gun.

The tempo of that last line ended up being quite satisfying. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> First, there is no risk of "gumming up an action". That's assuming there is a significant amount of "goo" to fill the nooks and crannies of a gun.
> The ONLY place the lacquer has a chance to contact the gun is inside the chamber. "IF" there is any lacquer build up, it will build a layer inside the chamber and either prevent extraction or prevent full breach closure. That will only happen after sufficient heat build up and a long period of cooling.
> Everything happening behind the cartridge will be completely unaffected.
> 
> ...


So AR and a Glock?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> So AR and a Glock?


For me, for now, that's my combo.
I'd like to find a good intermediary between full rifle and handgun to go to as a backup.
I've looked into building a 300BLK AR pistol to act in such a fashion, but haven't yet.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The ammo in question arrived yesterday. Opened up a box and it sure did look pretty. It looks even better now sitting in the ammo storage next to the bulk .40 I got earlier this year. Probably nothing compared to what you professional preppers have going on but its a starting point for me!


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The ammo in question arrived yesterday. Opened up a box and it sure did look pretty. It looks even better now sitting in the ammo storage next to the bulk .40 I got earlier this year. Probably nothing compared to what you professional preppers have going on but its a starting point for me!


Curious to know what you think after you test fire some of it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

